# 2003 VW Golf TDI-Flashing abs/brake light and beeping



## tbellis (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey guys,
I am having some troubles with my 2003 vw golf tdi. When i start my car, and sometimes while im driving after startup, the abs light and brake light dashboard control indicatora start flashing and beeping. I have recently had my brakes checked and replaced at a vw dealer and that didint solve the problem. They also checked the elctronics and found nothing. Fuses were all good. Before I got this car (used) the factory stereo was re-installed and im thinking the lexus dealers tech guys messed up when installing it. They also pulled a new antenna for me and may have crossed some wires or something? Right now the stereo doesnt work. As well, when the abs is flashing the headlights dim and the clock resets. Im worried this is major. Im also frustrated as heck. If anyone has experience or advice it would be appreciated. Thanks,
Toby


----------



## surduc (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 2003 VW Golf TDI-Flashing abs/brake light and beeping (tbellis)*

check the fuse box on top of the battery and make sure that the black connector that plugs into the fuse box is pluged in correctly. let me know what you find.


----------

